# can't get Logitech mx900 dongle to work as bluetooth device

## revil

I can't for the life of me figure it out.  I don't think it's a problem with the mouse, but a problem with the dongle.

I am running the 2.6.7-gentoo-r6 kernel.

I emerged gnome-bluetooth, which supposedly installs all the bluez stuff.  blut no matter what I do, I cannot make my computer find my mouse.  When I run hciconfig, it returns nothing.  I don't see a hci0 or anything.

I am soooo confused right now.  any ideas for things to try?

lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

l2cap                  27392  2

usblp                  13568  0

eth1394                21768  0

joydev                 10432  0

evdev                  10112  0

usbhid                 25344  0

ohci_hcd               22020  0

ohci1394               34948  0

ehci_hcd               29572  0

uhci_hcd               32272  0

8139too                25600  0

mii                     5376  1 8139too

```

lsusb (minus other crap):

```
Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:c705 Logitech, Inc.
```

dmesg

```
24288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 09

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1463.08 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0506000 soft=c0504000

Initializing CPU#1

masked ExtINT on CPU#1

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Calibrating delay loop... 4800.51 BogoMIPS

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 09

Total of 2 processors activated (9568.25 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2405.0182 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 200.0431 MHz.

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0:  online

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 1 2

  domain 1: span 3

   groups: 3

CPU1:  online

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 2 1

  domain 1: span 3

   groups: 3

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb300, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

00:00:02[A] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16 level low

00:00:02[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17 level low

00:00:02[C] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18 level low

00:00:02[D] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19 level low

00:00:1d[D] -> 2-23 -> IRQ 23 level low

00:02:07[B] -> 2-20 -> IRQ 20 level low

00:02:07[C] -> 2-21 -> IRQ 21 level low

00:02:07[D] -> 2-22 -> IRQ 22 level low

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 003 03  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 11 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 12 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 13 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 14 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 15 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 16 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    E1

 17 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.5

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8807000, size 5120k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=50

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5710

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c57a4, set palette = c00c57f0

vesafb: pmi: ports = 9010 9016 9054 9038 903c 905c 9000 9004 90b0 90b2 90b4

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2048

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.13 <tigran@veritas.com>

Starting balanced_irq

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.14 [Flags: R/W].

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (35 C)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random: RNG not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: IDE DVD-ROM 16X, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: Maxtor 4G160J8, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: max request size: 1024KiB

hdc: 320173056 sectors (163928 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19929/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.02

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC000 ctl 0xC402 bmdma 0xD000 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC800 ctl 0xCC02 bmdma 0xD008 irq 18

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f01 84:4003 85:3c69 86:3c01 87:4003 88:20ff

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA7, 312581808 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: SATA port has no device.

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG SP1614C   Rev: SW10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 < p5 > p2 p3

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

I2O Core - (C) Copyright 1999 Red Hat Software

I2O: Event thread created as pid 159

i2o: Checking for PCI I2O controllers...

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

ReiserFS: hdc2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdc2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal params: device hdc2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdc2: checking transaction log (hdc2)

ReiserFS: hdc2: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 172k freed

Adding 1574360k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8ec8000, 00:30:1b:b1:01:e5, IRQ 18

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000bc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000b000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000b400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0000b800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

hub 1-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-2:1.0: 2 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem f8eca000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-2:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -71)

hub 1-2:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-2:1.0: cannot disable port 1 (err = -71)

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

hub 1-2:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -71)

hub 1-2:1.0: hub_hub_status failed (err = -71)

hub 1-2:1.0: get_hub_status failed

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[20]  MMIO=[f8114000-f81147ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[20]  MMIO=[f8116000-f81167ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

usb 2-1.1: new low speed USB device using address 3

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Microsoft Natural Keyboard Pro] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1.1

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [Microsoft Natural Keyboard Pro] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1.1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c015104037e]

ip1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ip1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

ip1394: eth2: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host1)

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

hub 1-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-2:1.0: 2 ports detected

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-00:1023]  GUID[00301bb100000249]

usb 1-2.1: new low speed USB device using address 4

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2.1

HID device not claimed by input or hiddev

usbhid: probe of 1-2.1:1.1 failed with error -5

mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x400000

drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found

drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 4

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: Disabling reads from problem bidirectional printer on usblp0

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Unidirectional printer dev 4 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x1104

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-2.1: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 5

hub 1-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-2:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2.1: new low speed USB device using address 6

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2.1

HID device not claimed by input or hiddev

usbhid: probe of 1-2.1:1.1 failed with error -5

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.2

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x400000

mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x400000

```

----------

## teilo

Judging from the dmesg output, it looks like this is a problem with your kernel configuration, and not any external utilities.

Do you have only the bluetooth dongle plugged in, and nothing else? It is interesting that the kernel recognizes a Logitech USB HID Mouse. However, the kernel does not seem to recognize it as belonging to any particular device. Input and hiddev both reject it as a pontential device.

Yet your Bluetooth layer seems to be loaded.

What are your kernel options, which are relavent to Bluetooth? You may wish to post your .config.

I am assuming that you have disabled Bluetooth TTY, and enabled the following: Under networking, enable Bluetooth subsystem, and then, in order also L2CAP, RFCOMM, and the HCI USB driver.

----------

## revil

here is my .config:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_USE_VECTOR is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

CONFIG_MTD=y

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=m

CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

CONFIG_MTD_CMDLINE_PARTS=m

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m

CONFIG_FTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

CONFIG_INFTL=m

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CFI=m

CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_NOSWAP=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_BE_BYTE_SWAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_LE_BYTE_SWAP is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_GEOMETRY=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_B1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_B2=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_B4=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_B8=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA=m

CONFIG_MTD_RAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

# CONFIG_MTD_OBSOLETE_CHIPS is not set

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS=y

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_START=0x8000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_LEN=0x4000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_BUSWIDTH=2

CONFIG_MTD_PNC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_SC520CDP=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETSC520=m

CONFIG_MTD_SBC_GXX=m

CONFIG_MTD_ELAN_104NC=m

CONFIG_MTD_SCx200_DOCFLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ICH2ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETtel=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC_BOOTSIZE=0x80000

CONFIG_MTD_L440GX=m

CONFIG_MTD_PCI=y

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551=m

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_BUGFIX is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLKMTD is not set

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE=m

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADDRESS=0

#

# NAND Flash Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_NAND=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_VERIFY_WRITE=y

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_IDS=m

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CARMEL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE=m

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

CONFIG_ATALK=m

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=y

CONFIG_IPDDP=m

CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP=y

CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP=y

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CSZ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DELAY=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

CONFIG_NET_QOS=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_POLICE=y

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

# CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_BT_BNEP is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=m

CONFIG_TULIP_MWI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION=y

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

CONFIG_STRIP=m

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCI_ATMEL=m

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_SHAPER=m

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

#

# Bootsplash configuration

#

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

#

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI=m

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=m

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=m

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

# CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_AFS_FS=m

CONFIG_RXRPC=m

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_X86_STD_RESOURCES=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

here's the interesting bit.  I get bluetooth to recognize the mouse, but I can get the mouse to work.  however, from searching around the net, the usb dongle and the mouse have two modes.  one where it pretends it's a usb mouse and the other where it pretends it's a bluetooth mouse.

----------

## theboywho

The dongle as two modes:

1) makes it look like a USB hub and the Mouse and Keyboard as USB HID devices

2) makes it a proper bluetooth HCI device and the Mouse and Keyboard use the  full BluetoothHID specs

To get it into the second mode you need the latest bluez-libs and bluez-utils installed. And add the latest patch from bluez.sf.net to your kernel. In the Networkng->bluetooth section, make sure you have the Bluetooth HID Profile enabled. 

After rebooting use the hid2hci tool 2 switch the dongle to HCI mode and voiala

Although at the moment it doesnt work, due to some problems with the USB bus. I am going to test it tonite with kernel 2.6.8

----------

## theboywho

Ive been testing it with the new (2.10) bluez-libs and utils and the latest kernel and patch. but after hid2hci executes i get this:

```
# hid2hci

Switching device 046d:c703 to HCI mode was successful
```

And then starting the bluetooth services:

```

# /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

 * Starting Bluetooth...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

x303 root # Aug 18 09:54:29 x303 hcid[25623]: Bluetooth HCI daemon

Aug 18 09:54:29 x303 hci_usb_intr_rx_submit: hci0 intr rx submit failed urb f79af114 err -28

Aug 18 09:54:29 x303 hcid[25626]: Can't init device hci0. Input/output error(5)

Aug 18 09:54:29 x303 sdpd[25625]: Bluetooth SDP daemon

```

Hope that gets fixed in the future as it used to be ok.

[UPDATE]

That didnt work because i was connecting through a USB 2 Hub

----------

## dreadhead

hi!

I tried to switch my dongle with the hid2hci command to the bluetooth mode, but i can't find it. I already installed bluez-utils and bluez-libs. Do I have to install any other pachages?

----------

## dreadhead

I found it now... I was looking for hci2hid  :Embarassed: 

But when I execute the command I get the following error message:

Switching device 046d:c703 to HCI mode failed (No such file or directory)

I have no idea what to do now since I've got no experiece with bluetooth and usb -devices

Thanks for your help!

----------

## theboywho

ok

Which kernel version are u using?

Did u apply the latest patch from blue.sf.net

Which version of the bluez stuff did u install?

----------

## dreadhead

development-sources-2.6.8.1

no, I didn't apply any patch.

Do I have to patch my kernel with the following?

patch-2.6.8-mh1.gz

Or do I have to look for exactly my version (2.6.8.1)

bluez-utils-2.10

bluez-libs-2.10

----------

## theboywho

yeh u patch with patch-2.6.8-mh1.gz

Im using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3 + patch-2.6.8-mh1

----------

## dreadhead

Ok. I patched my kernel and recompiled it.

now, what modules do I have to load?

Thank you!!!

----------

## Zanicar

I have my mx900 working... Noticed however that "ohci-hcd" module interfeers so compiled it into the kernel with ehci-hcd and uhci-hcd. Then it stabalizes and works fine. HIDs only have full support + input layer support compiled into the kernel. Lastly i also have bluetooth tty support. Works fine this way...

----------

## theboywho

when u run hid2hci, if you have hotplug running, the hci_usb module should load automatically

u need to load the hidp module and then finally start the hidd daemon:

```
hidd --server
```

----------

## dreadhead

It still doesn't work.

```
# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c703 Logitech, Inc.

# hid2hci

Switching device 046d:c703 to HCI mode failed (No such file or directory)

```

Here is my .config:

```
# cat .config | grep BLUETOOTH

CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY=y

# cat .config | grep HCI

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

```

Bluetooth subsystem support is disabled.

Do I have to set any other things?

----------

## theboywho

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY=y
> ```
> ...

 

If you turn off the Bluetooth TTY support in the USB Devices section, you should find that the bluetooth section in Networking Devices become available:

```

CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY=n

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

```

should work

----------

## dreadhead

I just can't figure out what I'm doing wrong...

I compiled my kernel exactly like theboywho told me to do. After rebooting from this kernel I loaded the modules:

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

hidp                   27136  2

l2cap                  23936  7 hidp

hci_usb                13568  0

bluetooth              44932  5 hidp,l2cap,hci_usb

nvidia               4820820  12

tuner                  19216  0

tvaudio                21388  0

msp3400                22548  0

bttv                  146764  0

video_buf              18692  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            9480  1 bttv

v4l2_common             6016  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4872  1 bttv

i2c_core               20608  5 tuner,tvaudio,msp3400,bttv,i2c_algo_bit

videodev                8704  1 bttv

snd_emu10k1            95496  1

snd_util_mem            4608  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               8580  1 snd_emu10k1

via_rhine              19336  0

joydev                  9280  0

```

hid2hci still throws the same error.

hidd --search just writes out "searching..." and does nothing else...

----------

## theboywho

whats the output of lsusb, before and after trying to run hid2hci?

----------

## dreadhead

I just recompiled the kernel with some changes in the usb-modules and I was able to switch the dongle into the hci-mode right now.

But now I have the problem that the dongle semms to be frozen. My mouse and keyboard do not work any more and when I press the Connect button on the dongle the blue light doesn't flash any more like it did before...

I had to connect my old keyboard and mouse to my PC to write this post...

Any Ideas what I did wrong?

@ theboywho:

before hid2hci:

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 046d:c703 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0451:2036 Texas Instruments, Inc. TUSB2036 Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

after:

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 007: ID 046d:c707 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 046d:c703 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0451:2036 Texas Instruments, Inc. TUSB2036 Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

It seems that the dongle is working in bouth modes, the usb and the bluetooth mode. Maybe thats the reason why it seems to be frozen?

----------

## theboywho

ok, that means it is working!!

after hid2hci you need to start the bluetooth system:

/etc/init.d/bluetooth start

and then start hidd - after that your keyboard and mouse should connect after a few keypresses

----------

## dreadhead

Yes!!!!   It's working! 

Thank you very much!!!!

The only problems now are that all the keycodes of the Multimedia keys on my keyboard are changed and the LED's on the dongle aren't on any more so that I can't see if I got locked the num-lock, caps-lock, scroll-lock and the Function keys.

Is there a possibility to fix that?

----------

## theboywho

I havent found a solution for the MM-keys being different. But my LEDs work fine - only the F-LOCK one doesnt work - it just stays on. I do however have a normal keyboard attached as well. (just in case)

----------

## CanuckFlyboy

Dreadhead, I've been following this post as I have the exact same problem.  What changes did you make in the kernel that finally got it working for you?  Thx.

----------

## theboywho

 *CanuckFlyboy wrote:*   

> Dreadhead, I've been following this post as I have the exact same problem.  What changes did you make in the kernel that finally got it working for you?  Thx.

 

what is the problem you are having?

To summarise:

Use the latest kernel (gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3 at least)

The latest patch from bluez.sf.net

The latest versions of bluez-libs and bluez-utils (2.10 at the mo)

In the kernel, turn off Bluetooth TTY Support in the USB section, and turn on bluetooth, hci_usb and hid support in the networking-> bluetooth section.

finally with your new bluetooth enabled kernel:

hid2hci

/etc/init.d/bluetooth start

hidd --server

see my post further up for the actual kernel options.

----------

## dreadhead

@ CanuckFlyBoy:

Make sure you've compiled your Kernel with the Bluetooth Subsystem setting like theboywho wrote. Then go to the USB support setting and make sure you enabled EHCI HCD, OHCI HCD and UHCI HCD support. I also enabled HID input Layer support and /dev/hiddev raw HID device support. I don't know exactly whitch of these options are needed but by enabling all of them it should work.

@ theboywho:

Now also my LED's are working except the F-key-LED. I was able to reconfigure my Multimedia-keys except Volume-. xev tells me that it has keycode 193 and XKeysymtoKeycode returns keycode 174. Do you know how I can remove this XKeysymtoKeycode?

----------

## theboywho

 *Quote:*   

> Do you know how I can remove this XKeysymtoKeycode?

 

At the moment, no. But i am looking into it.

----------

## dreadhead

I tried to reconfigure my keybeard with xmodmap and this XKeysymtoKeycode has gone. Now my Volume- works, but the funny thing is that when I scroll th Volume down it goes much faster that when I scroll it up  :Wink: 

----------

## theboywho

could you post how you did it then? ur .xmodmaprc file i guess. I used xmodmap, but i could not eliminate the ksym thing.

----------

## dreadhead

```
keycode   8 =

keycode   9 = Escape

keycode  10 = 1 exclam onesuperior exclamdown onesuperior exclamdown

keycode  11 = 2 quotedbl twosuperior oneeighth twosuperior oneeighth

keycode  12 = 3 section threesuperior sterling threesuperior sterling

keycode  13 = 4 dollar onequarter currency onequarter currency

keycode  14 = 5 percent onehalf threeeighths onehalf threeeighths

keycode  15 = 6 ampersand notsign fiveeighths notsign fiveeighths

keycode  16 = 7 slash braceleft seveneighths braceleft seveneighths

keycode  17 = 8 parenleft bracketleft trademark bracketleft trademark

keycode  18 = 9 parenright bracketright plusminus bracketright plusminus

keycode  19 = 0 equal braceright degree braceright degree

keycode  20 = ssharp question backslash questiondown backslash questiondown

keycode  21 = dead_acute dead_grave dead_cedilla dead_ogonek dead_cedilla dead_ogonek

keycode  22 = BackSpace Terminate_Server

keycode  23 = Tab ISO_Left_Tab

keycode  24 = q Q at Greek_OMEGA at Greek_OMEGA

keycode  25 = w W lstroke Lstroke lstroke Lstroke

keycode  26 = e E EuroSign EuroSign EuroSign EuroSign

keycode  27 = r R paragraph registered paragraph registered

keycode  28 = t T tslash Tslash tslash Tslash

keycode  29 = z Z leftarrow yen leftarrow yen

keycode  30 = u U downarrow uparrow downarrow uparrow

keycode  31 = i I rightarrow idotless rightarrow idotless

keycode  32 = o O oslash Ooblique oslash Ooblique

keycode  33 = p P thorn THORN thorn THORN

keycode  34 = udiaeresis Udiaeresis dead_diaeresis dead_abovering dead_diaeresis dead_abovering

keycode  35 = plus asterisk dead_tilde dead_macron dead_tilde dead_macron

keycode  36 = Return

keycode  37 = Control_L

keycode  38 = a A ae AE ae AE

keycode  39 = s S ssharp section ssharp section

keycode  40 = d D eth ETH eth ETH

keycode  41 = f F dstroke ordfeminine dstroke ordfeminine

keycode  42 = g G eng ENG eng ENG

keycode  43 = h H hstroke Hstroke hstroke Hstroke

keycode  44 = j J

keycode  45 = k K kra ampersand kra ampersand

keycode  46 = l L lstroke Lstroke lstroke Lstroke

keycode  47 = odiaeresis Odiaeresis dead_doubleacute dead_doubleacute dead_doubleacute dead_doubleacute

keycode  48 = adiaeresis Adiaeresis dead_circumflex dead_caron dead_circumflex dead_caron

keycode  49 = dead_circumflex degree notsign notsign notsign notsign

keycode  50 = Shift_L

keycode  51 = numbersign apostrophe dead_grave dead_breve dead_grave dead_breve

keycode  52 = y Y guillemotleft less guillemotleft less

keycode  53 = x X guillemotright greater guillemotright greater

keycode  54 = c C cent copyright cent copyright

keycode  55 = v V leftdoublequotemark grave leftdoublequotemark grave

keycode  56 = b B rightdoublequotemark apostrophe rightdoublequotemark apostrophe

keycode  57 = n N

keycode  58 = m M mu masculine mu masculine

keycode  59 = comma semicolon horizconnector multiply horizconnector multiply

keycode  60 = period colon periodcentered division periodcentered division

keycode  61 = minus underscore dead_belowdot dead_abovedot dead_belowdot dead_abovedot

keycode  62 = Shift_R

keycode  63 = KP_Multiply XF86_ClearGrab

keycode  64 = Alt_L Meta_L

keycode  65 = space

keycode  66 = Caps_Lock

keycode  67 = F1 XF86_Switch_VT_1

keycode  68 = F2 XF86_Switch_VT_2

keycode  69 = F3 XF86_Switch_VT_3

keycode  70 = F4 XF86_Switch_VT_4

keycode  71 = F5 XF86_Switch_VT_5

keycode  72 = F6 XF86_Switch_VT_6

keycode  73 = F7 XF86_Switch_VT_7

keycode  74 = F8 XF86_Switch_VT_8

keycode  75 = F9 XF86_Switch_VT_9

keycode  76 = F10 XF86_Switch_VT_10

keycode  77 = Num_Lock Pointer_EnableKeys

keycode  78 = Scroll_Lock

keycode  79 = KP_Home KP_7

keycode  80 = KP_Up KP_8

keycode  81 = KP_Prior KP_9

keycode  82 = KP_Subtract XF86_Prev_VMode

keycode  83 = KP_Left KP_4

keycode  84 = KP_Begin KP_5

keycode  85 = KP_Right KP_6

keycode  86 = KP_Add XF86_Next_VMode

keycode  87 = KP_End KP_1

keycode  88 = KP_Down KP_2

keycode  89 = KP_Next KP_3

keycode  90 = KP_Insert KP_0

keycode  91 = KP_Delete KP_Separator

keycode  92 =

keycode  93 = Mode_switch

keycode  94 = less greater bar brokenbar bar brokenbar

keycode  95 = F11 XF86_Switch_VT_11

keycode  96 = F12 XF86_Switch_VT_12

keycode  97 = Home

keycode  98 = Up

keycode  99 = Prior

keycode 100 = Left

keycode 101 =

keycode 102 = Right

keycode 103 = End

keycode 104 = Down

keycode 105 = Next

keycode 106 = Insert

keycode 107 = Delete

keycode 108 = KP_Enter

keycode 109 = Control_R Multi_key

keycode 110 = Pause Break

keycode 111 = Print Sys_Req

keycode 112 = KP_Divide XF86_Ungrab

keycode 113 = ISO_Level3_Shift Multi_key

keycode 114 =

keycode 115 = Super_L

keycode 116 = Super_R Multi_key

keycode 117 = Menu

keycode 118 = XF86MailForward

keycode 119 = XF86Send

keycode 120 = Undo

keycode 121 = Redo

keycode 122 = XF86Search

keycode 123 =

keycode 124 = ISO_Level3_Shift

keycode 125 = NoSymbol Alt_L

keycode 126 = KP_Equal

keycode 127 = NoSymbol Super_L

keycode 128 = NoSymbol Hyper_L

keycode 129 = XF86AudioMedia

keycode 130 =

keycode 131 =

keycode 132 =

keycode 133 =

keycode 134 =

keycode 135 =

keycode 136 =

keycode 137 =

keycode 138 =

keycode 139 =

keycode 140 =

keycode 141 =

keycode 142 =

keycode 143 =

keycode 144 = XF86AudioPrev

keycode 145 = XF86Messenger

keycode 146 = XF86WebCam

keycode 147 = XF86VendorHome

keycode 148 = XF86Shop

keycode 149 =

keycode 150 = XF86ScrollClick

keycode 151 =

keycode 152 =

keycode 153 = XF86AudioNext

keycode 154 =

keycode 155 =

keycode 156 = NoSymbol Meta_L

keycode 157 =

keycode 158 =

keycode 159 =

keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute

keycode 161 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 162 = XF86AudioPlay XF86AudioPause

keycode 163 =

keycode 164 = XF86AudioStop

keycode 165 =

keycode 166 =

keycode 167 =

keycode 168 =

keycode 169 = XF86iTouch

keycode 170 =

keycode 171 =

keycode 172 =

keycode 173 =

keycode 174 =

keycode 175 =

keycode 176 =

keycode 177 =

keycode 178 = XF86HomePage

keycode 179 =

keycode 180 =

keycode 181 =

keycode 182 =

keycode 183 =

keycode 184 =

keycode 185 =

keycode 186 =

keycode 187 = XF86New

keycode 188 = XF86Reply

keycode 189 =

keycode 190 =

keycode 191 =

keycode 192 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 193 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 194 = XF86Save

keycode 195 = XF86MyComputer

keycode 196 = XF86Documents

keycode 197 =

keycode 198 =

keycode 199 =

keycode 200 = XF86WebCam

keycode 201 =

keycode 202 =

keycode 203 =

keycode 204 =

keycode 205 =

keycode 206 =

keycode 207 =

keycode 208 =

keycode 209 =

keycode 210 =

keycode 211 =

keycode 212 =

keycode 213 =

keycode 214 =

keycode 215 = XF86Pictures

keycode 216 = XF86Music

keycode 217 =

keycode 218 =

keycode 219 =

keycode 220 =

keycode 221 =

keycode 222 =

keycode 223 = XF86Standby

keycode 224 =

keycode 225 =

keycode 226 =

keycode 227 = XF86Standby

keycode 228 =

keycode 229 = XF86Search

keycode 230 = XF86Favorites

keycode 231 =

keycode 232 =

keycode 233 = XF86Forward

keycode 234 = XF86Back

keycode 235 =

keycode 236 = XF86Mail

keycode 237 = XF86AudioMedia

keycode 238 =

keycode 239 =

keycode 240 =

keycode 241 =

keycode 242 =

keycode 243 =

keycode 244 =

keycode 245 =

keycode 246 =

keycode 247 =

keycode 248 =

keycode 249 =

keycode 250 =

keycode 251 =

keycode 252 =

keycode 253 =

keycode 254 =

keycode 255 =

```

XF86AudioRaiseVolume is inserted twice. But thats the only way it works whitout XKeysms... strange...[/code]

----------

## theboywho

Ive just finished re-installing full 64-bit gentoo on my desktop. Now the multimedia keys dont work at all. I dont even get the numerical key codes with xev.

Odd thing is it worked fine in 32-bit gentoo.

----------

## dreadhead

view the /var/log/messages and search for "unknown keycode" or something like that when pressing a multimedia key. If you find something you can set a keycode with setkeycode. After setting this you can view the keycodes with xev and set them up with xmodmap.

----------

## theboywho

Im sure i checked... but i will check again when i get home.

But it did get wierder... 

If i use the dongle in HID mode (i.e. NOT use hid2hci and hidd) the keys work fine.

But after i have run:

hid2hci

/etc/init.d/bluetooth start

hidd --server

The MM keys stop working.

----------

## dreadhead

If you use KDE you could try to change the keyboard type in the Kcontrol Center...

----------

## theboywho

No luck with either of those - even tried showkey on  console - it shows keypresses from the normal key but not from the MM ones - looks like ill have to stay in HID mode till i can figure it out  :Sad: 

----------

## theboywho

right keyboard is working now, in full HCI mode!  :Smile:  im not really sure what it was. I downgraded to kernel 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 and everything is working now. I think it might have had summat to do with the keyboard type i had in KDE, i set it to 105-key (international) and everything works  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jesse_132

I have the MX900 mouse and the apple wireless keyboard...

I am trying to get them to work on my gentoo box.  I think I finally have the mouse working correct.  When I do a hcitool scan, it doesn't show up, but when I move it, it moves on the screen...  I have ran hid2hci, so I think the dongle should be in bluetooth dongle mode, not fake usb mouse mode. . .

Now when I try to add my wireless keyboard to the mix I can see it using hcitool scan:

```

hcitool  scan

Scanning ...

    00:0A:95:3B:7B:74       ejandr2\uffff\uffff\uffffs keyboard

```

But when I try to do a hidd --search to connect to it, I get:

```

hidd --search

Searching ...

        Connecting to device 00:0A:95:3B:7B:74

Can't create HID control channel: Function not implemented

```

although once it actually popped up a box that let me enter a pin (I entered 1234) and then it told me "can't create hid control channel" with a permissions error.

-----------------

lsmod shows:

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3462588  -

hidp                   11148  -

rfcomm                 25280  -

l2cap                  21996  -

usbhid                 30208  -

hci_usb                 9516  -

bluetooth              42500  -

uhci_hcd               30556  -

usbcore               105912  -

```

which is odd since it appears nothing is used by anything...

Snips of kernel config:

```

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

```

snip of my dmesg:

```

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.7

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.7

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

usb 1-1.1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1f.2-1.1

hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1f.2-1.1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

usb 1-1.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.6

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.3

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.0

```

Any clues?  This is driving me bonkers...

----------

